# Pit Mastiff



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

So I wanted to just check with you guys about my pup. I adopted him back in May on the 5th. He was 8 weeks and 15lbs. Now at 3.5 months he is 30+lbs and 18inches tall. I don't know his exact weight since he is to big for your average scale. He is calm, and quiet. He does not bark at anything besides the vacuum when we play. But when he does he already sounds like a full grown 80lb dog. My dad coudln't believe it was him that produced such a massive bark.

Anyways I went to see Jaws and the lady told me he was a pit mix, but everyone thought a pit/lab. He had been dumped at a Navajo nations dumpsite, with two other pups, his possible siblings. So he was just a rescue pup. So after I got him and upon doing research I found that he looked like every pit/mastiff cross that I could find. He almost looked like twins to some puppy pics that I found. So far as he has gotten bigger he has gone through many changes. His ears are just all over the place and his face got longer and narrow compared to the shape it was when I got him. His growth rate is ridiculous. He gains about 10lbs a month and eats about 6 cups of food, 2cups 3 times a day. He is far from fat. He is just massive. I wanted to know if anyone else has seen pit mastiffs, does he look like one to you? I had a bull mastiff breeder tell me that he looks like he has the bull mastiff in him. But I am open to any opinions or suggestions.

I've also been told he doesn't look like a pit, but then other people see it. This boy just seems to be a mystery!

*8 weeks old*









*Today 7/4/12 3.5months*









*2 month old side shot*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think he is crossed with Dane.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Unfortunately with no papers or knowing where he came from you will never truly know what he's mixed with. From the first two pics I'd guess lab mix. He has quite a few lab features and his puppy pic looks like a lot of black lab pups I've seen. Sorry I couldn't be more helpfu, but he's an adorable pup and thank you for sharing him with us


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I think he is crossed with Dane.


:goodpost:

Now that you mention it he does kinda have a Dane look to his face


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes got a Danes face, ears and paws.  He may have lab as well which changes up the face shape some and a variety of other breeds could be present. Most people when looking at the dog will judge mainly on color. People don't look at the actual features very close, but rather the color that they commonly see another breed. Fawn dogs are often considered boxer mixes, Black and cream trigger the lab thoughts.

Black Dane puppies. ( And your dog too) You can see the similarities, but also the variation that comes from another breed.
























Lab puppy


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Especially true with random breedings with no designed purpose, there is no way of even really guessing a "correct" answer as 50 - 50 crosses can take on all sorts of characteristics.. Even harder guess work if multiple breeds are involved..Or multiple mutts..

I don't see any Mastiff (including Dane) in your pup nor do i see Bulldog.. Perhaps all of the above plus more or perhaps none of the above.. People can guess, but without knowing the genes behind the animal that is all it is..

By two months, Danes are typically more lengthy and what most people consider Mastiffs are far bonier with greater mass.. Of course, start mixing in with other breeds and could take on very little of one more of the other, etc.. 

I honestly don't really see much if any Bulldog.. At least, not enough for me to justifying hearing thats what he is.. Call a spade a spade.. A good ole rescue or mutt dog or shelter dog or what have you.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Hes got a Danes face, ears and paws.


So it is not okay for people to automatically assume "Pit Bull" or "Bully" but it is okay for someone to claim an entirely different breed? You are doing what you were wanting people not to do... Of course, i know you aren't saying 100% that is what this dog is however you are giving that impression that can be taken wrongly.

If someone came in with a picture of a dog that said "Is he a "Pit"? I keep hearing people tell me he has a "Pit" face, ears and paws." I know what you would say..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok Km then show me where I said his dog was a great Dane? You seem to be reading somewhere that I labeled this dog a breed and I would like to see where you got this from????


Maybe you should pay attention to what I actually say. If a person came on here with a "pit" that looked like a pit I would tell them it looks like a pit. I would not tell them however that they have an APBT or an American Bully. Saying a dog COULD have a breed mixed into it is completely different than saying a dog you know nothing about is an American Bully... So I have no idea what you are going on about other than to complain........

If you had payed any attention to the thread I made and not turned it into your own little get high on Km wanna be knowledge thread you would have know what I was talking about. See this post here you obviously paid no attention and are to high on your self to READ what people say.

So calm it little kitten no one said this dog was any breed of dog. I never said anything against guessing what breeds were in a breed of dog. If you can't separate labeling a breed and guessing on a mix then.............:stick:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ok Km then show me where I said his dog was a great Dane? You seem to be reading somewhere that I labeled this dog a breed and I would liek to see where you got this from????


Before you edited your post above, your original post stated "Hes got a Danes face, ears and paws." ..Which for someone who is unfamiliar with the way people discuss things around here (for instance, OP) it can be taken into various contexts which implies that is what you are saying he _probably_ is.. You know *very* well if someone came in stating "Hes got a Pit face, ears and paws" you would chime in and state theres no way of really knowing and give your usual links to stickies or other threads discussing the related topic.

Also, like Bulldogs, in many areas Danes are included in BSL. Even though not all, home and pet insurance in most places are far higher for Dane or Dane mixes (just like Bulldog and Bulldog mixes) so i wouldn't want to have someone here get the impression "hes probably this" and go repeating it and ending up getting caught up in unneeded hassle down the road.

All theoretical, of course.. However, in all honesty you know as well as anyone a dog that "looks" like something doesn't mean that is what it is at all.. So, why not just continue on the path of educating what the dog is and that is a mutt.. I'm sure will make a great pet but still a mutt.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He does have the features I listed and if he had pit features I would have said so. As I said big difference in saying "That dog is a Great Dane" and "that dog has Danes face ears and paws" when we are very clearly talking about a mixed dog. I think you just wanted to argue....I know you can tell the difference between labeling a breed and talking about a mix so like I said you just want a reason to argue and act like a big boy.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ok Km then show me where I said his dog was a great Dane? You seem to be reading somewhere that I labeled this dog a breed and I would like to see where you got this from????
> 
> Maybe you should pay attention to what I actually say. If a person came on here with a "pit" that looked like a pit I would tell them it looks like a pit. I would not tell them however that they have an APBT or an American Bully. Saying a dog COULD have a breed mixed into it is completely different than saying a dog you know nothing about is an American Bully... So I have no idea what you are going on about other than to complain........
> 
> ...


LOL my own little high? Wanna be knowledge? If you really want to get into that type of discussion then PM me or take it to VIP..

Maybe if you practiced what you preached and didn't act like you know more about someone than you do, you wouldn't look like such an ass at times.

You know what your post said before you edited it.. Maybe thats why you edited it.. Or maybe you read my comment then edited it to make yourself look better.. Either way, i don't care. It gave the wrong impression and you know it, otherwise you would have left it alone.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My post still says the same thing. I ADDED to it I didn't take anything away... Really if you would read you wouldn't make such an ass out of yourself. If you would like Dave can re-post the unedited version to show your illiterate self nothing was changed. I was also adding the pictures when you posted so my edits had nothing to do with you. Hope those pictures and a couple lines about color made me look smarter!!! Why you would think me adding photos to help the OP see what I am saying has anything to do with you.

Also as I have said in the past 3 post now I talked about calling a dog a breed not saying a dog is mixed with something, which I guess I was wrong to think you were smart enough to know the difference.. My bad I will use small words and 1 sentence at a time when talking to you further so as to make sure you understand and don't just read whatever your little mind wants.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I've seen some actual dane/lab mixes that look like yours but who knows what he is or what he has in him without knowing the parents. Just call him a good old mutt!  It's funny because sometimes you can clearly see the features of what mix may be in a dog and other times it's just a guess. A neighbor of mine has a Pit bull / Golden retriever cross and you can see both breeds in this dog without doubt. They shave him this time of year because he has the longer golden coat and once he is cut he looks mostly pit bull LOL! It's very funny......big ol' head and pit bull smile under that golden coat  your pup is cute! Best of luck with him!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> My post still says the same thing. I ADDED to it I didn't take anything away... Really if you would read you wouldn't make such an ass out of yourself. If you would like Dave can re-post the unedited version to show your illiterate self nothing was changed. I was also adding the pictures when you posted so my edits had nothing to do with you. Hope those pictures and a couple lines about color made me look smarter!!!
> 
> Also as I have said in the past 3 post now I talked about calling a dog a breed not saying a dog is mixed with something, which I guess I was wrong to think you were smart enough to know the difference.. My bad I will use small words and 1 sentence at a time when talking to you further so as to make sure you understand and don't just read whatever your little mind wants.


Take your own advice.. Where did i say you took anything out? I said you edited your post.. Which includes adding OR deleting words. Again, if you really want to talk  PM me like an adult and say what you have to say.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> Take your own advice.. Where did i say you took anything out? I said you edited your post.. Which includes adding OR deleting words. Again, if you really want to talk  PM me like an adult and say what you have to say.


I am not talking  I am telling you how it is. Everyone here can see exactly what I said so there is nothing to PM about. No one else had a problem understanding so far. Lets see if you end up being the only one.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am not talking  I am telling you how it is. Everyone here can see exactly what I said so there is nothing to PM about. No one else had a problem understanding so far. Lets see if you end up being the only one.


Theres not much to say about your post now, you added additional information that makes it sound less direct in your opinion of what the dog may be and included an additional possibility of lab..

Your talking  by stating im on some "...not turned it into your own little get high on Km wanna be knowledge thread..." isn't exactly calling it how it is nor useful what so ever other than, ironically, attempting to put another member "down" by your own false accusations of who that member is or what they know.. "They" being of course, me.

I don't care if you have this opinion of me, however what point is there to publicly pass this off as "fact" other than personal gain? :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol one thing to point out. I'm a girl, not a guy. Also here is what his "brother" and "sister" look like. They were all a rescued bunch, so it is not 100% positive that they are related. But Jaws is the biggest out of the bunch, he was the biggest when I saw him and he has surpassed them in size by probably 10lbs. Our guess is that the same people are breeding and dumping pups, because the rescue just ended up with more black pups from the same general area.

Here is his *brother*









And his *sister*


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> Lol one thing to point out. I'm a girl, not a guy. Also here is what his "brother" and "sister" look like. They were all a rescued bunch, so it is not 100% positive that they are related. But Jaws is the biggest out of the bunch, he was the biggest when I saw him and he has surpassed them in size by probably 10lbs. Our guess is that the same people are breeding and dumping pups, because the rescue just ended up with more black pups from the same general area.
> 
> Here is his *brother*
> 
> ...


*If* these are of the same litter, you have yourself good ole mutt.. I say this not only because of an unknown and calling your dog what it is, an unknown. But also, because theres no structure consistency (at least, based on what you provided picture wise) among the three dogs. There are some similarities but not enough to consider one breed or even two different breeds entirely..

I would save yourself legal/politic hassle and just love your dog as you chose the pup for a reason.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Jaws101 said:


> So I wanted to just check with you guys about my pup. I adopted him back in May on the 5th. He was 8 weeks and 15lbs. Now at 3.5 months he is 30+lbs and 18inches tall. I don't know his exact weight since he is to big for your average scale. He is calm, and quiet. He does not bark at anything besides the vacuum when we play. But when he does he already sounds like a full grown 80lb dog. My dad coudln't believe it was him that produced such a massive bark.
> 
> Anyways I went to see Jaws and the lady told me he was a pit mix, but everyone thought a pit/lab. He had been dumped at a Navajo nations dumpsite, with two other pups, his possible siblings. So he was just a rescue pup. So after I got him and upon doing research I found that he looked like every pit/mastiff cross that I could find. He almost looked like twins to some puppy pics that I found. So far as he has gotten bigger he has gone through many changes. His ears are just all over the place and his face got longer and narrow compared to the shape it was when I got him. His growth rate is ridiculous. He gains about 10lbs a month and eats about 6 cups of food, 2cups 3 times a day. He is far from fat. He is just massive. I wanted to know if anyone else has seen pit mastiffs, does he look like one to you? I had a bull mastiff breeder tell me that he looks like he has the bull mastiff in him. But I am open to any opinions or suggestions.
> 
> ...


I could pretend to tell youwhat he is mixed with. I will say he is a very handsome.e boy with a nice structure. For a pup he has really nice bone he is going to grow nicely. Best of luck with him.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> *If* these are of the same litter, you have yourself good ole mutt.. I say this not only because of an unknown and calling your dog what it is, an unknown. But also, because theres no structure consistency (at least, based on what you provided picture wise) among the three dogs. There are some similarities but not enough to consider one breed or even two different breeds entirely..
> 
> I would save yourself legal/politic hassle and just love your dog as you chose the pup for a reason.


 Jaws first picture is at 8 weeks, and his brother's pic was also 8 weeks. As for his sister I do not know how old she was in that pic.Well him and his brother do look similar, the sister doesn't look anything like the two though. But then again they were just found as a group so they could or could not be related. I have been to the reservations before and they do have some massive beastly looking dogs out there. So who knows what he is. But I just narrowed it down to what I thought he looked most like. Although he wont stop changing in his appearance. His head got longer and more slender, while his ears started to stick out sideways for a bit, then stick straight up, and now his ears are starting to return back to the original flat position. His body shape has not changed much, he is still all long legs. But he is sky rocketing in height. As of 2 weeks ago he was 16.5 inches and now he is 18 inches. I took him over to my bosses house and he got to play with there two pits, he is about 2-3 inches shorter then their pure bred female, but she is also like 3 times wider then he is.

So who knows what he is. I am rather excited to see how big he actually does get. My guess is probably between 80- 100lbs. I will be sure to keep everyone on this forum updated on his appearance and we shall see what he actually turns out to look like. He could end up being as small as 50lbs or as big as 130! It's still a mystery


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He could have a large variety of dogs mixed in. I don't see much that looks pit, but like I said Dane and Lab are possible as he does have some of their features. No matter what he will still just be a mix and couple have poodle in him for all we know.

As the dog ages some features may be more dominate to better have an idea of what he is crossed with, but you'll never know all the breeds he is.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I see lab cross. There are actually two types of Labradors, like there are Rotties.









This is an American Labrador Retriever.

My neighbors bred these types of dogs for a very long time and to me thats what it looks like, lab mix. Hope this helps! ^^


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

why do folks always ask what there dog is mixed with. Your guess is as good as anyones without proper documentation. In the end its whether it serves the purpose required by you... Nothing else matters at all. Pure breed means pure crap without purpose. . Id take


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Dadgum, it looks like momma was screwin the whole neighborhood for crack money.
I guess the only way to tell who the daddy is, is what's their last name?
I really think A law should be passed, since theirs always so much emphasis on pit and pit types. Folks saying that pits are not A real breed, blah blah blah, how 'bout this? 
Go back to true game, in the box testing. All dogs considered with any remoteness to pit. Either by owner or sellers claim, at 1 year, gets rolled, if it refuses, shoot it. If it rolls and doesn't seem mortified with A hook being set, then at 1 1/2 years push it hard in the box. 
If it stands the test, at 2 years 2 dog him.
What that will do is multi faceted. It will test the dog, test AND educate the owner, and maybe people will be less likely to randomly cross them.
I do know that this will also rule out spin off breeds of pits. They may look like one, they may pose like one when they beat up the other dogs at the doggie park, but they will never NEVER never stand with A pit.
This will greatly reduce the overcrowding of doggie jails with pseudo pits, which in todays society, 90%, at A minimum of what's up on 4 that get spoken of or represented as pits are just A Hemi 'Cuda body on A Volkswagen chasis.


----------



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

Whatever he is he's adorable ! Love him and enjoy him, that's what having a puppy is all about no matter what breed they are.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Aww he is a cutie! Looks a lot like my cousin's dog who IS a lab/Dane cross. But like Holly and Bella said, you will never really know  I personally don't see mastiff at all. But of course whe you have a mix breed, it is all a guessing game! 

He is adorable and I look forward to watching him GROW!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am not talking  I am telling you how it is. Everyone here can see exactly what I said so there is nothing to PM about. No one else had a problem understanding so far. Lets see if you end up being the only one.


hes not the only one, i just dont care to get into it.

sorry jaws, without a ped theres no way of knowing. i bet hes a good dog, gots that eager to please look on his face


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

william williamson said:


> Dadgum, it looks like momma was screwin the whole neighborhood for crack money.
> I guess the only way to tell who the daddy is, is what's their last name?
> I really think A law should be passed, since theirs always so much emphasis on pit and pit types. Folks saying that pits are not A real breed, blah blah blah, how 'bout this?
> Go back to true game, in the box testing. All dogs considered with any remoteness to pit. Either by owner or sellers claim, at 1 year, gets rolled, if it refuses, shoot it. If it rolls and doesn't seem mortified with A hook being set, then at 1 1/2 years push it hard in the box.
> ...


One of the best post in like forever. Comming from a shelter worker i couldn't agree more


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

zohawn said:


> hes not the only one, i just dont care to get into it.


Then it makes the 2 of you that can't understand the difference between guessing breeds in a mixed dogs as compared to labeling a dog as a specific breed.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't see the harm in playing 'guess my dog' Every once in a while. As long as they understand that we are only playing by eye and not by the fact that we can tell you what your dog is.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LovingPit said:


> I don't see the harm in playing 'guess my dog' Every once in a while. As long as they understand that we are only playing by eye and not by the fact that we can tell you what your dog is.


This all has to do with another thread where I said something about people calling mixed bred dogs with no lineage a breed based mainly on them being blue, and KM seems to think that me saying a mixed bred dog LOOKS to have a certain breed in them is the same thing as saying a dog IS a breed..

I stated this to begin with


American_Pit13 said:


> I think he is crossed with Dane.


Then furthered my conversation with KG and gave better examples of WHY I think this and KM felt this was me saying his dog IS a Great Dane or for sure has Dane I guess and then had to "correct me" as he felt I looked like an ass by guessing what breed a dog looks to be mixed with..........

I ( along with a huge amount of others who have talked to me now) had no problem seeing the difference.

We could guess 100 different breeds of what could be in a dog. It use to be quite fun to guess breeds on this forum, however with out actual papers and lineage you can't label a dog a breed (specifically the American Bully just because the dog is over weight and blue......)


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Guess the breed,
I'm overweight and white, what breed am I?
Tee hee hee


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

william williamson said:


> Guess the breed,
> I'm overweight and white, what breed am I?
> Tee hee hee


Your a fading breed that there aren't many left of WW.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

william williamson said:


> Guess the breed,
> I'm overweight and white, what breed am I?
> Tee hee hee


LOL!!! Thats too funny.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I will not fade before leaving A trail for others to follow.
Love y'all,


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

It seems to me that this post got a little out of control. I only asked if you thought you could see that traits of different breeds. I never asked for anyone to label my dog, nor am I labeling my dog. I think the responses have gotten a little out of hand......


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> This all has to do with another thread where I said something about people calling mixed bred dogs with no lineage a breed based mainly on them being blue, and KM seems to think that me saying a mixed bred dog LOOKS to have a certain breed in them is the same thing as saying a dog IS a breed..
> 
> I stated this to begin with
> 
> Then furthered my conversation with KG and gave better examples of WHY I think this and KM felt this was me saying his dog IS a Great Dane or for sure has Dane I guess and then had to "correct me" as he felt I looked like an ass by guessing what breed a dog looks to be mixed with.........


Your making yourself look like an ass all by yourself.

- Please quote me where i said you had spoken "he IS a great dane" or anything close to it. As in fact my early post had said, "although i know you are NOT saying 100%..."

- With your ORIGINAL two posts, the one that started my response you have already edited (which was NOT the one you feel started it, again you don't read) it was guess work but could have been taken wrongly together as you said "i think he is mixed with dane" then saying "he has dane face, ears and paws"..

All my reasons were clearly posted, but i guess i'm just too stoopid to understand anything because im just a moron that doesn't know ...

Talk about my "needing to feel all high and mighty knowledge"... Look at yourself, dragging it on for no damn reason other than personal gain.

But i should bow down to someone so far superior that knows far more.. :roll:

You keep going, told you to handle it like an adult one on one and you said theres no reason.. Either stop discussing it as its done which includes putting words in my mouth to make you sound superior or step up without your beloved audience that you feel gives a  to begin with.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jaws101 said:


> It seems to me that this post got a little out of control. I only asked if you thought you could see that traits of different breeds. I never asked for anyone to label my dog, nor am I labeling my dog. I think the responses have gotten a little out of hand......


As he matures he may see some features of certain breeds much more. Puppies are hard to tell with. The 4th dog in my signature ( black) looked like a Lab until after her crop and turning about 8 months old.

@KM I was talking to someone else not you.. Shhhhhh


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> This all has to do with another thread where I said something about people calling mixed bred dogs with no lineage a breed based mainly on them being blue, and KM seems to think that me saying a mixed bred dog LOOKS to have a certain breed in them is the same thing as saying a dog IS a breed..
> 
> I stated this to begin with
> 
> ...


The breed guess threads used to be hella fun. Do you remember Marley's thread  granted I already knew what mutt mix he was but it was still a fun thread.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> As he matures he may see some features of certain breeds much more. Puppies are hard to tell with. The 4th dog in my signature ( black) looked like a Lab until after her crop and turning about 8 months old.


I have played with his ears a little bit when he was younger and had more of a block head, I would hold up his ears as if cropped he actually looking like a mean looking pup. But I wont be cropping his ears at all, although it is amazing how their look actually changes when their ears are cropped.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Like others have said, there is no harm in guessing as long as the people doing the asking know we r just guessing. No ped means no certainty. However, I cast my vote towards the lab mix.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

well regardless what he is, I love your dog Jaws. ^^ He has this soft gentle 'i'm going to give you tons of kisses' look in his eyes and face. I can tell you exactly what breed he is:

The Loving Breed.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> well regardless what he is, I love your dog Jaws. ^^ S/He has this soft gently 'i'm going to give you tons of kisses' look in his eyes and face.


Actually, he isn't a social butterfly. When out on walks and people approach he will let people pet him but his attention is else where. I found this interesting, because he just doesn't care that people pet him. Some of my parents friends didn't seem to impressed with this sense he wasn't in there face trying to lick them. I actually prefer this behavior. This is easier for me to keep his attention focused on me and I dont have to worry about him getting excited and jumping on ppl. Or even worry about him biting, since he is still in the puppy stages and likes to be mouthy.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Jaws101 said:


> Actually, he isn't a social butterfly. When out on walks and people approach he will let people pet him but his attention is else where. I found this interesting, because he just doesn't care that people pet him. Some of my parents friends didn't seem to impressed with this sense he wasn't in there face trying to lick them. I actually prefer this behavior. This is easier for me to keep his attention focused on me and I dont have to worry about him getting excited and jumping on ppl. Or even worry about him biting, since he is still in the puppy stages and likes to be mouthy.


Prove me wrong LOL!!!!

No but seriously I wish Snow had that sort of behavior. She doesn't feel accomplished until she has given you a couple licks. Jud is more like your boy. He isn't a big people person, he's warm to the people who he sees everyday but doesn't really care about people outside his feeding bubble. And he isn't a big kisser either.

but like I said, regardless what he is, he's beautiful and I love him to death. Can't wait to see him older.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> Prove me wrong LOL!!!!
> 
> but like I said, regardless what he is, he's beautiful and I love him to death. Can't wait to see him older.


Lol well looks can be misleading in ways. But thank you and I will be sure to keep posting pictures of him as he grows up. :roll:


----------

